# Moving from non DWA species to DWA



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm new to reptiles in general, so please don't take this as a "why the hell do you want one of them" type threads.. but I'm interested, why did you guys decide to get a DWA animal? I'm quite happy with my beardy and cornsnake at the moment. I know they're not likely to kill me, so I'm wondering how did you guys start from the more tamable stuff to stuff like Diamondbacks? =]


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I find venomous snakes to be more interesting. They don't really do much (depending on species), but they look great, and are much more challenging. 

Once you've kept a lot of the more tricky constrictors, they stop being a challenge. With venomous snakes, you need to be on your toes all the time. Even the more placid ones can cause serious damage, so being lax is not an option. 

For me, it's kinda like upgrading a car, or a motorbike. They do the same things, but better. Hots are just more of a pleasure to work with.

What sort of dwa's are you interested in? Snakes, crocs, gilas?


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm just curious why people keep things that could possibly kill them. I don't mean that nastily at all and I could probably word it better but I can't think of the words xD
I do agree though, I was watching some videos of the top 10 most venomous snakes and they're stunning. They have really vibrant colours. I think if I was going to keep a DWA, it'd either be a snake or a Red Panda 
What do you consider to be one of the trickiest snakes to keep constrictor wise and how long you been keeping reptiles?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Jenface said:


> I'm just curious why people keep things that could possibly kill them. I don't mean that nastily at all and I could probably word it better but I can't think of the words xD
> I do agree though, I was watching some videos of the top 10 most venomous snakes and they're stunning. They have really vibrant colours. I think if I was going to keep a DWA, it'd either be a snake or a Red Panda
> What do you consider to be one of the trickiest snakes to keep constrictor wise and how long you been keeping reptiles?


I've been keeping reptiles for around 15yrs. Started off with corns, ratsnakes, kings. Once I had the space, I got a few boas, then moved onto retics, burms, anacondas, and a variety of other species.

As for tricky constrictors, its hard to say. It really depends on what you mean by tricky. If you mean aggression, I would say it was the anacondas (mine were evil, lol). Husbandry wise, I've never really had any problems. Green tree pythons need more care than most, so I guess you could add them to the list.

Keeping something that can kill you isn't really that bad. Many dog breeds are capable of causing far more damage than any reptile. Excluding one recent case, no one in the UK has died from keeping venomous snakes since the introduction of the DWAA. I'm not sure about before the act came in.

Pandas? I'd sooner go up against a venomous snake than one of those. lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jenface said:


> I'm just curious why people keep things that could possibly kill them. I don't mean that nastily at all and I could probably word it better but I can't think of the words xD
> I do agree though, I was watching some videos of the top 10 most venomous snakes and they're stunning. They have really vibrant colours. I think if I was going to keep a DWA, it'd either be a snake or a Red Panda
> What do you consider to be one of the trickiest snakes to keep constrictor wise and how long you been keeping reptiles?


venomous snakes could do a lot less damage than a big dog to be fair.
i don't keep venomous, but it would be something i want to do.
look at pit vipers.. they're beautiful, that's why i want one


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> venomous snakes could do a lot less damage than a big dog to be fair.
> i don't keep venomous, but it would be something i want to do.
> look at pit vipers.. they're beautiful, that's why i want one


*cough*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/669567-venomous-snakes-serious-business.html


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> *cough*
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/669567-venomous-snakes-serious-business.html


reworded last post-
a dog could kill you just the same as a venomous snake, but millions of people would keep one without giving it a though


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

i dont keep DWA's and never thought about keeping one, But your right they are amazing . just look at scorps some that small that can fk you up some much 

and i just love the gaboon viper stunning :2thumb:


----------



## pricer (Aug 3, 2011)

I want to move up to DWA, have a short list of species I want to keep, gila, gaboon, western diamond back, dwarf caiman..... Already have a conda, wouldn't mind an afrock either


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> reworded last post-
> a dog could kill you just the same as a venomous snake, but millions of people would keep one without giving it a though


Slight difference, a dog can be tamed and rarely will they attack you (if you look at how many dogs are kept, and how many attacks there are). 

Where as with a venomous snake, it will strike at you..some more so than others, and it cannot be tamed.


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

So how do you even start moving from non DWA to DWA? Esp with snakes, I'm guessing it's a lot different holding a Cornsnake to a Fer-De-Lance xD


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Jenface said:


> So how do you even start moving from non DWA to DWA? Esp with snakes, I'm guessing it's a lot different holding a Cornsnake to a Fer-De-Lance xD


Depends...

You can either get mentored by someone who keeps venomous, and they will teach you everything. 

Or you can teach yourself...I know a lot of people who are self taught and did so through reading books etc, and starting off with 'easier' to control species - then work your way up.


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Jenface said:


> So how do you even start moving from non DWA to DWA? Esp with snakes, I'm guessing it's a lot different holding a Cornsnake to a Fer-De-Lance xD


I don't keep DWA yet, but, I am planning to one day (I love the Bush Viper). I currently am working on my hooking skills and will eventually get something more aggressive (at the moment, I have a very angry carpet, but thats as bad as it gets) like a Mangrove to learn how to handle warm snakes before I even consider something hot.


----------

